# JL Audio Amplifiers V1 vs V2?



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

So I've looked around here and on the web and really did not fine any literature. 

What is the real difference between JL Audio amplifiers V1 vs V2? I mean, they look the same, the features are the same, the power is the same. Just a little V2 on the amp and the box is different.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Just did a quick search and this is what I came up with.

Thanks for the interest in our amplifiers. *During the lifespan of a product, running changes are made to improve performance and/or reliability, the original slash series amplifiers had a long life span, there had been a number of running changes made, it was time to integrate those changes into the circuit board. *So, the circuit board needed to be redesigned, we decided to address anything else that we could at the same time. *The Thermal efficiency was increased so that now, it takes 50% longer for the amps to go into thermal protection than it had before (this wasn’t *a problem before but, we had the chance to improve it so, we did). *The amps are very slightly slimmer in profile than the original slash series, and, the appearance was cleaned up further.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

V1 got some small issues on the connections between circuit boards. Not big deal and can be easily be fixed.


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> Just did a quick search and this is what I came up with.
> 
> Thanks for the interest in our amplifiers. *During the lifespan of a product, running changes are made to improve performance and/or reliability, the original slash series amplifiers had a long life span, there had been a number of running changes made, it was time to integrate those changes into the circuit board. *So, the circuit board needed to be redesigned, we decided to address anything else that we could at the same time. *The Thermal efficiency was increased so that now, it takes 50% longer for the amps to go into thermal protection than it had before (this wasn’t *a problem before but, we had the chance to improve it so, we did). *The amps are very slightly slimmer in profile than the original slash series, and, the appearance was cleaned up further.



I have a 450/4v2, for me this is the BIGGEST four channel I've ever owned. On top of that this is the best overall amp I have owned. So really, this differences between V1 and V2 weren't really necessary per-se. Sounds like a bit of good marketing on JL's part. Nothing wrong with that.

You said "our amplifier", I am assuming you are a Rep or distributor of the JL. Cool Got another question for you. Since the new HD line is out, will the slash series eventually phased out? 

I can't reckon JL would do that since, slash is A/B while HD is D and there are people that are so set in their ways that they are set against Class D amplifiers for use as a full range amplifier reguardless of the technology behind it.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

I honestly couldn't even tell you. I am not a JL distributor or dealer. I did a quick search on the web and came up with that on another audio forum. I can't see JL doing that either, but who knows.


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I honestly couldn't even tell you. I am not a JL distributor or dealer. I did a quick search on the web and came up with that on another audio forum. I can't see JL doing that either, but who knows.


LMAO... Sorry, I just re-read your post. You found the wording, you weren't trying to pass it off as your own. Okay.. 

I like my amp, I just wondering if it was really a big marketing ploy to sell more JL product.


----------

